# RRP Cost spreadsheet



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

In an interview with Remodeling (“An EPA Q and A on Lead Paint,” by Leah Thayer), the EPA estimated that the “costs of containment, cleaning, and cleaning verification will range from $8 to $167 per job, with the exception of exterior jobs where vertical containment would be required.” This is based on EPA research showing that “many contractors already follow some of the work practices required by the rule, such as using disposable plastic sheeting to cover floors and objects in the work area,” and that extra cost would only come from additional steps required by the rule. The EPA also made a deliberate effort to hold down the cost of paperwork, and states that “the record-keeping requirements specific to the RRP rule are designed to be completed by a typical renovator in 5 minutes or less.”





More here.......


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Always interesting to get more info Chris- thanks again.

I have done a small job that an apt owner found my name at the paint store being RRp cert- and had window troughs in a apt unit ( '30's vintage) that were in rough shape and the prego tenant got the brochere and freaked. 
Set up full containment on the 14 windows ( some were banks of 3, some single) and what would have been a 15 -20 min per job probably was 1-1.5 per. Made some money on it- landlord needed a cert now and I was it. 
I start another on Monday with ceiling crack repair on a plaster ceiling- will bag and swifferize- gotta come up with a clever way of putting that (lol) - 
I'm reenameling the wood- will wet sand doors over the 6' plastic. If I use TSP sub on a flex sponge sand pad works pretty good actually- wipe off with wet rag. I know I'm sanding a latex paint, but , well you know, built in the '30s..


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Always interesting to get more info Chris- thanks again.
> 
> I have done a small job that an apt owner found my name at the paint store being RRp cert- and had window troughs in a apt unit ( '30's vintage) that were in rough shape and the prego tenant got the brochere and freaked.
> Set up full containment on the 14 windows ( some were banks of 3, some single) and what would have been a 15 -20 min per job probably was 1-1.5 per. Made some money on it- landlord needed a cert now and I was it.
> ...


So Jockey,What kind of paper work are you keeping,how many tyvek suits have you used and how much do you figure it added to the cost of the project??


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

If I thought we could have an intelligent conversation about that, id answer you. But all you have is jabs. So no.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I didn't see no jabs.

I gots some guys on a list serve that would find the OP interesting, however, I think posting it would be like dropping a match in a gallon of gas. 

Yup, gotta do it :thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Jabs from other threads. All he has is negs- some of us need to move forward.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

with all due respect, I see Aaron with many questions. 

I'll know some guys who are NEGATIVE.

But that's just my perspective


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We did have a few heated, but fairly civil discussions today.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> We did have a few heated, but fairly civil discussions today.


Really? On PT? I am surprised! :no:

The WW and I watched Sherlock Holmes on the DVR. I think I had more fun


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So you answer him- how many Tyvek suits did you use to hang some paper today...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> So you answer him- how many Tyvek suits did you use to hang some paper today...


A) As all who have taken the course know, tyvek suits are not mandated. Disposable clothing is the wording. Our instructor said you could go to Good Will, or the Salvation Army and buy cheap clothes.

B) I have not been faced with a pre-1978 house since the 22. I am still evaluating what the hell will I do if I have another job like the one I finished on the 21st. 

C) It would be next to impossible to hang paper in a tyvek suit, but luckily the law does not require us to wear disposable clothes while applying paint or wallpaper, only when disturbing lead paint - i.e., during the prep work

BTW, how much do tyvek suits cost?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Exactly. 
Now if someone who was actually trying to do the rule asked me the question, I would answer fully and want to exchange experiences with him. 
Otherwise- STFU. 
Don't want to get harsh, cause that's not who I am, but those who say I'm not going to do it, don't . Those who do, lets help each other.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Brush. There are a lot of people who want answers that they don't want to spend the money/time/experience in the job on but want the details and everything else on... and at the same time will with or without slick words say you know nothing and that you should bow down to them. Last weekend, the weekend before... nothing new, same chit different day. AND BTW NEPS it is a 1999.. not a 1992.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> There are a lot of people who want answers that they don't want to spend the money/time/experience in the job on but want the details and everything else on...


T8

Until just recently, this would have described you to a 't', on multiple forums.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Exactly.
> Now if someone who was actually trying to do the rule asked me the question, I would answer fully and want to exchange experiences with him.
> Otherwise- STFU.
> Don't want to get harsh, cause that's not who I am, but those who say I'm not going to do it, don't . Those who do, lets help each other.


Harsh? Hell don't even think about it. All you've done is set a new standard for *your * participation.

You know what they say about living and dying by the same sword.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> A)
> BTW, how much do tyvek suits cost?


S/W has them. ABout $11.00 w/tax.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks BB.

What I was not 100% certain about is if it is MANDATED that you throw your "disposable" clothes away each day, or if you can leave them in the "safe zone" and wear them again the next day. I've never handled tyvek coveralls so I am not sure of the durabilty, but I have see many mailing envelopes that are nearly indestructible and it would appear that one could brush or vacuum off any dust and re-use. As long as they were confined to the safe zone. 

Was anyone who took the course specifically told the day's clothes MUST be thrown away each day? I don't remember that specific point being made.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Some may have been told, a lot of the instructors are Lead Abatement guys and seem to be mixing industry practices with the rule.

From EPA

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,sans-serif]Question Must workers on a renovation site wear full disposable *suits*, NIOSH dual filter respirators, goggles, hoods, rubber gloves, and rubber boots?









Answer No. The RRP Rule requires the renovation firm to use precautions to ensure that all personnel, tools, and other items are free of dust and debris before leaving the work area. Workers with contaminated clothing can take that contamination home to their own children, and taking contaminated equipment to another jobsite could potentially create a lead hazard at a new site. There are several ways of ensuring that gloves, shoes, and other clothing are free of dust and debris before leaving the work area. For example, tacky mats may be put down immediately adjacent to the plastic sheeting covering the work area floor to remove dust and debris from the bottom of the workers' shoes as they leave the work area. If workers wear shoe covers, they may remove them as they leave the work area. Clothing and materials may be wet-wiped and/or HEPA-vacuumed before they are removed from the work area.
[/FONT]


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Chris

You do know your way around the EPA site.

Well, that right there will keep costs a little better.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

And it is also up to the "renovator" to determine the level of dust that is going to be created, and the level of containment and protection. 
The job I talked about above, I dampened, and had the vac right there as I scraped, containing as I made it. No sanding. 
So I felt a dust mask was all that was needed. 

I have the doors to paint that I talked about, and other than wearing gloves as i sand/clean with the tsp sub, and working over the poly, I don't think anymore protection will be needed. 

Set up on the windows and clean up were where costs were added. But once I figured out how I was going to do it, it took about 15 min for a bank of 3. 
Then there's the clean up. Since I had vertical containment inside the 6' zone ( really I had it about 3' out) , it was drop the vertical onto the floor poly, fold into itself and bag. Then vacuum really good the 6'+2 area, wet wash, wet wipe and when I felt it was ready wet wipe test. 
I know that that area hasn't ever been as clean as I left it. 

And I took a ton of pics of every stage. They are filed with the job on my computer.


----------

